# Success! Slice pics of grapefruit poppy



## rainycityjen (Jan 12, 2014)

Follow-up to my post about finally getting the courage to soap ... my panicked pouring gave me some cool dribby-drobby insides. And since it appears it didn't gel, it's very creamy, like sherbet. The grapefruit-lilac smell seems to be sticking so far as well. Yurm. (Sidebar: NDA should not call this smell grapefruit, it's pretty floral.)

Next on my wish list is a miter box...


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 12, 2014)

That is very, very pretty. You should be proud of yourself, you did good.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous and I am glad to see you did not overdo the poppy seeds. Think I shall try this fragrance on my next NDA order.


----------



## goteeguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice looking soap.  When ordering from NDA, I prefer their Ruby Grapefruit F.O.  It smells great!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 13, 2014)

They're perfect!


----------



## seven (Jan 13, 2014)

Lovely! Not bad for a first batch. I love the dribby drobby look.


----------



## paillo (Jan 13, 2014)

FABULOUS first batch! Heck, mine didn't look that good six months into soaping. You have a very bright soaping future! Nicely done, congrats!


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh!  So pretty!  I would buy those!  

Just a word on the miter box.  My sweet hubby saw how frustrated I was with cutting and bought mine.  He really tries to help in every way he can, but the poor guy can't win. Make sure you get one that is tall enough to go over the soaps.  Mine is about a half an inch shorter than the tops of the soap, which means I still have to try to line it up right, which never happens and all my bars end up wrong.  A cutter is my next purchase.  As excited as I am to see how my soaps turned out, I dread cutting them.


----------



## neeners (Jan 13, 2014)

sooo pretty!!!


----------



## renata (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh I found your cut pictures  This soap looks awesome! Are you sure it's your first one?


----------



## Trinity (Jan 15, 2014)

Love the layers..... Can't believe this is your first soap WOW you did awesome


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, great job on your first soap!


----------



## roseb (Jan 15, 2014)

Can't believe it's your first soap!  Way to go!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 15, 2014)

Super pretty!  I like the contrast and the creamy colors.


----------



## osso (Jan 15, 2014)

Amazing job on your first soap, love it!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks yummy lol


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 16, 2014)

Those are beautiful!

My miter box is also a little shorter than my soaps.  I make straight cuts by using a small carpentry square (sold right by the miter boxes) and holding it on the edge of the slot that the knife will go down.  It guides the knife into the soap nice and straight.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 16, 2014)

Gorgeous soaps.  You've uncovered a hidden talent in yourself!


----------



## athallr (Jan 16, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Pretty soap!! I bought a mitre box to use as measurement purposes at lowes for 4.85 until my soap cutter from me bud came in and it helped me cut straight . I liked it before my awesome soap wire cutter came in.


----------



## nframe (Jan 17, 2014)

rainycityjen said:


> Follow-up to my post about finally getting the courage to soap ... my panicked pouring gave me some cool dribby-drobby insides. And since it appears it didn't gel, it's very creamy, like sherbet. The grapefruit-lilac smell seems to be sticking so far as well. Yurm. (Sidebar: NDA should not call this smell grapefruit, it's pretty floral.)
> 
> Next on my wish list is a miter box...



What beautiful soap!  How did you get that peach colour on the bottom?


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 19, 2014)

The peach color is just a low dose of annatto-infused sweet almond oil.


----------



## nframe (Jan 19, 2014)

rainycityjen said:


> The peach color is just a low dose of annatto-infused sweet almond oil.



Thank you for that.  I have some annatto-infused sunflower oil.  I assume that it would work too.  However, in the past, when I have used it it coloured the soap a pale yellow colour (not peach!).   It was a pretty shade of yellow though but it was not peach...


----------



## AshPea (Jan 19, 2014)

LOVE. So pretty and looks delicious!


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 19, 2014)

nframe said:


> Thank you for that.  I have some annatto-infused sunflower oil.  I assume that it would work too.  However, in the past, when I have used it it coloured the soap a pale yellow colour (not peach!).   It was a pretty shade of yellow though but it was not peach...



Huh! Maybe the shea made my base batter color warm toned? It is a very yellowy peach IRL.


----------



## Happysoap (Jan 20, 2014)

That is some pretty soap !


----------



## Bath Baubles (Jan 21, 2014)

Love it, looks creamy.


----------

